# oil leak from turbo



## prism_101 (Oct 11, 2005)

hey, i have been having problems with oil leaking from the turbine side of my turbo...i have now gone through three turbos over a period of time trying to fix this...i have a three day old turbo on right now and it leaks oil just the same. The oil pressure isnt that high, so I really don't know why, or if its just normal. Its on a ga16de so does any other ga16 turbo owners have this problem?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

prism_101 said:


> hey, i have been having problems with oil leaking from the turbine side of my turbo...i have now gone through three turbos over a period of time trying to fix this...i have a three day old turbo on right now and it leaks oil just the same. The oil pressure isnt that high, so I really don't know why, or if its just normal. Its on a ga16de so does any other ga16 turbo owners have this problem?


Where exactly is it leaking, what size is your feed line, here is it tee'd from, and do you have an oil restrictor installed?


----------



## prism_101 (Oct 11, 2005)

its a -4A/N line, its teed from the stock oil pressure sensor switch location (with a nissport adapter) and it doesn't have a restrictor...its not a ball bearing turbo, so I always heard I didn't need one. It leaks on the inside side of the turbine, right where the turbine housing attaches to the center cartridge. Its the exact place where it has leaked on the other turbos as well.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

prism_101 said:


> its a -4A/N line, its teed from the stock oil pressure sensor switch location (with a nissport adapter) and it doesn't have a restrictor...its not a ball bearing turbo, so I always heard I didn't need one. It leaks on the inside side of the turbine, right where the turbine housing attaches to the center cartridge. Its the exact place where it has leaked on the other turbos as well.


It is because you are blowing the seals with too much oil. I am not sure where you heard you didn't need a restrictor but I have always ran one. For a journal bearing turbo you should use a .060 restrictor from atpturbo.com. Order one NOW! Install it and see if your oil issue goes away, if it does not it more than likely means the seals are bad.


----------



## prism_101 (Oct 11, 2005)

alright, ill do that right away. As always, i appreciate the help, its long and complicated working on this car so its nice when someone knows what they are talking about! Thanks!


----------



## prism_101 (Oct 11, 2005)

as far as the oil restrictor goes, do i need to put it in my nissport adapter, or do i need to put it closer to the turbo?


----------



## pregunta (Nov 9, 2005)

Put the restrictor on the turbo.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It really does not matter where the restrictor goes as long as it is in line. I originally had mine at the sender when I had the standard T28, now I have it on top of the turbo with the GT28RS.


----------

